# odd pre-labor behavior--problem or not?



## JoannaHoyt (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a 3yo Saanen/Alpine cross about to kid for her third time, her first at our farm. (Day 150 was yesterday.) She's behaving a bit differently from our other goats in early labor and I am trying to figure out if this is just a matter of individual variation or if there's something wrong.

Yesterday afternoon she began to look hollow-flanked and less bulgy than she had been. She also began yawning a lot and standing with her front feet up on her feeder, blocks in her yard etc, and sometimes sitting like a dog, front legs up, hind end down--a position I have not seen in a goat before. She arches her tail and flattens the line from her spine to her rump and then returns to her normal position. She's very pink and puffy under the tail but not discharging; I don't see her 'nesting', or looking over her shoulder and straining, and she doesn't appear to be in distress. 

Her upper udder has been fullish, but not tight, for a few days; her teats are still slack.

One normal variant of pre-labor? Kids in a bad position? Anything I should be watching for? Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds normal to me.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yup sounds normal as I've had does do all those things. Sounds like she'll kid very soon!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's getting there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, happy kidding.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a doe doing all that just before she kidded this year, she kidded a few hours later. Happy kidding!


----------



## JoannaHoyt (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you all! No kids and no serious labor yet, but I'm hoping she has everything lined up right now...


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

How is she doing??


----------



## JoannaHoyt (Jan 9, 2014)

She seems to have forgotten all about having kids. No more dog-sitting. I'm guessing now that she's actually due on her second plausible due date, May 12--150 days from her last breeding, not her first one. I haven't had goats start to bag up and look heavy pregnant this far ahead of time before, but since she's not discharging, straining or acting distressed I am presuming she's OK...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They always keep us on our toes. :hammer::doh:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Keep us updated!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, totally normal. She's getting those kids in position and trying to get herself comfortable.


----------

